# Call to prevent lay-by camping in Cornwall



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Calls have been made to tighten parking restrictions in west Cornwall to prevent dozens of caravan owners using lay-bys to camp for free.

Campsite owners in the area say though the people parking in lay-bys along Marazion are not breaking the law, the practice is ruining their businesses....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-19046207


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

They should look at their prices then,I know some sites only have a short season and the poor weather doesnt help but when they are charging £35 and £40 per night for a van and two people it's a bit crazy.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> ..................... the practice is ruining their businesses....


....... as is the practice of camp site proprietors buying their groceries at Tesco/Aldi/Sainsbury etc instead of buying, at a higher price, from their local High St shops.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

You would think the owners would be better off getting together and offer special "crisis" prices for camper vans ...and set aside an area with smaller pitches rather than trying to ban them from parking in laybys.Im sure at least 50% (of 60 vans)would rather have the comfort and security of a site at the right price....£7 sounds reasonable.
This has happened in Peniscola ..the 2 aires are now closed.so two campsites nearby are offering pitches from 6€.
Stayed in one on the way back from France the other week able to use all the facilities toilet showers black and grey ...will be using one next week on our way back to France
(just added this )
Brian


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just googled Boscrege Caravan park and it is not cheap when everything is added up, no wonder people stay away.

Actually, this probably suits her very well. This site is doing what many others are doing and changing to statics and Tipis (£60 per night 8O ). It is financially lucrative as they are guaranteed occupancy for most of the year instead of high and low seasons with mobile caravans and campers. How do you think Statics will put back into the local community? Not very much in my estimation.

People whinge about m/homes taking up space. The proliferation of static caravan sites is the biggest blot on the UK landscape. By ramping up prices for holidaymakers they can prove a bad business model and can get change of use for their land.

It is just another con on Joe Public.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

The news item is an echo of one last year when a couple parked up their motorhome for a month or two at Marazion to spend their summer there, and that was bound to grow into a recurrent concern and an approach to the local authorities when it happened again. I've used the spot myself for a one-nighter off season, and that's not what leads to local objections. Those who refuse to use authorised camping places in high season have already encouraged restrictions in popular coastal areas in France and it's only a matter of time before it follows in Cornwall, Devon, Dorset, etc.

On the other hand if there was a little common sense like _bktayken_'s suggestion, there could be a very good chance that camping businesses could make some money from motorhomers and at the same time solve the problem of those who overstay their welcome on a free parking area, and who simply make problems for those who are a bit less self-centred.

So, the fault is on both sides. Many campsite owners (including the clubs) give the impression they are not keen on motorhomers wanting an odd overnight stop - they much prefer advance bookings and a minimum stay of several days, preferably weeks.

Similar short-sightedness and conservatism killed off much of the seaside hotel trade. I think there's a lesson about inflexibility there.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Grey area*

this is all a very grey area.

We full time in our van and even though we use the odd campsite now and then we flatly refuse to pay more than £20 and even then that is with reluctance. Some campsites are extortionate. Presently we drop in to one which charges £10 with hook up and no clubs invovled, and one which charges £7 with hook up.

Our van is taxed and this allows us to park at the side of the road (within the normal parking restrictions), whether we are in it or whether we are asleep in it. I am therefore blowed if I am going to have some extorting campsite owner telling me when I can or cant park up.

Dont get me wrong here, we dont stay in places which would cause annoyance, and having driven past Marizion I cant say a hoddle of motorhomes appeals either...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The perrenial problem of a few screwing it up for the majority! Few if any would consider it reasonable to "camp" in a layby for more than a couple of nights, let alone an entire season, yet some still do it for totally selfish reasons. The end result being that local residents get (understandably) pi**ed off, complain to the council (again understandable) who then impose all sorts of restrictions to counter the problem caused by a very small minority. We ALL then get labelled as "travellers" (or worse)


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Grey area*



oilslick said:


> this is all a very grey area.
> 
> We full time in our van and even though we use the odd campsite now and then we flatly refuse to pay more than £20 and even then that is with reluctance. Some campsites are extortionate.


Couldn't agree more! Most sites are becoming are getting to the point where I can't afford them.

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If you have ever parked there it is horrendous. Passing motorists blast their horns from crack of stupid o'clock. Did it once never again!

It's too fast a road as well. But agree with high campsite prices - rip off Britain as usual.

Greenie


----------



## carrgang (Apr 4, 2012)

we tried camping last year in Europe in our motor home and got introduced to wild camping, in designated aires which are free with water points and facility for emptying chemical toilets. suits locals bringing in custom also motor homers who can park free overnight alongside others having safety in numbers. no more rip off campsites for us. this year we go fully equipped with extra leisure battery's and solar panels so no more hook-ups required.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We paid 13 euro last week for a night in France.
This was late at night and an experiance. We were even visited by foxes.

DAve p


----------

